# whos eating who??



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 30g aquarium and during the day my fish are peaceful and they dont seem to bother eachother, but every morning the last couple of days a fish has been injured. 

I have:
1 raphael cat fish
1 angel fish
1 betta fish
2 guppies
2 neon tetras
1 albino clawed frog
1 flame dwarf gourami
1 neon blue dwarf gourami

I had 6 tetras but 4 have been eaten. I assume that the catfish did that because of his swollen stomach.

I had two angel fish but one got his pectoral fin ripped off as well as another large scratch on its side. It died the next day.

My betta fish's tail got all chewed up since i went to bed last night.

The frog is not very big yet, hes about an inch and a half so I doubt hes been doing it. The angel fish were always peaceful and never attacked eachother or any other fish. The flame dwarf gourami is a little bigger than the neon blue dwarf gourami and he chases him a little but never really does damage. The catfish is about 3 inches and hides most of the time but is nocturnal ive read.

What do you guys think is attacking my fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of the fish but bettas and gouramis are very territorial so they may be doing a lot of the fighting. I also know that bettas can and do eat neon tetras. I had one years ago that did that.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Try removing the catfish.


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

interesting, I thought bettas were peaceful as long as they werent with other bettas. When i got it at the pet store it was actually in an aquarium with guppies.

I also thought that dwarf gouramis arent as aggressive.

Its strange, Im at my desk (near my tank) a good portion of the day and the fish appear to get along just fine but at night they attack eachother(i guess). I wish they would do it while im watching so i can fix the problem.


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you think the catfish can rip a fin off the angel fish though? I mean his mouth faces down. I will try removing the catfish if you think that will help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas can't be with anything with long, flashy fins or fish that are nippy.


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah nothing in my tank really has a long flashy tai.l my guppies are all yellow and they dont have long tails. The dead angelfish was bigger than the one i have in there now. The one i have in there now is unharmed.


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

right now the betta is sitting in the top corner of the tank not looking so great.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i feel the mix of fish for you is not great.
you Angel will probably pick off the neons.
the Betta should be in his own tank.
the frog ......hmmmmmmm i have no experiance with those sorry
my dGs never lasted long so can't help there either.
could you post a few details more about the tank
how long has it been set up.
how did you cycle it / have you cycled it ?
how did you do it ?
what are the water readings.,
thanks.
oh yeah sorry......... Welcome


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

The tank has been up since early september.
I know the tetras were a bad idea, but my girlfriend surprised me with fish lol she actually bought the two angelfish and 6 tetras at once...

before that i had the frog, the betta, the catfish, the flame gourami and two guppies with no problems.

When I cycled my tank I had a catfish, a gourami, and another red fish i dont remember what it was anymore.
after a couple weeks a added fish little by little until i bought a flower horn ciclid (for 4$!!) which was labeled as a JD and I didnt know the difference at the time. It killed all my fish one by one until the tank was just him. I had him for 3months then he had what looked like a seizure and died. 

After my flowerhorn died in december, i bought the clawed frog the gourami and the guppies.

I dont have a reading on my water right now, sorry


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok well if you could get a test kit,that would be handy for you,
remove the bodies straight away,as they begin to rot down quick because of the warm
water,and it will cause trouble with the condition of the water.
perhaps to go back to the days when your tank was peacefull you need to return the
Angel fish ?


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

mystery solved.

I just looked over at my tank and my frog was hanging from the betta fish with the bettas tail in its mouth and he was grabbing him with his arms!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was the frog? Wow!


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah the frog is tiny compared to the betta, im shocked!:shock:


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

does anyone know anything about african clawed frogs or can anyone direct me to a place on the forum that discusses them?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
African Clawed Frogs as Pets - Care and Feeding
any good.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would have not guessed the frog! I am guessing he is more nocturnal. That would explain the damage at night. Glad you caught him in the act!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, thats funny in a sad way.
Sorry to hear that.
Btw, bettas CAN be with other fish as long as they don't have long tails, or are in big enough tank.
also depends mostly on the fishes temperament.
and i have seen thousands of bettas living with guppies and tetras as long as the tank is big enough


----------



## jen13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Things like this reminds me of why I have 6 aquariums set up at all times, lol. I hope you have removed the frog and put him in another home to avoid further damage/death to your other fish. For example, I had to move my black ghost knife the other night to a 20g that has a juv jag growing out becuase by BGK was nipping at the fins of my large black angel I just added. Fin nipping gets you move quickly at my house! :evil: The BGK will have to remain in the 20g until we reframe our 125g (in the next week or so) and move our other jag from the 120g to the 125g and then my BGK will go to the 120g because there is nothing in there that will eat him. 

Long story short, the frog needs a new home whether it's in one of your aquariums or someone else's, either that or your other fish need a new home. Call me a softie, I don't believe in the survival of the fittest unless I know 100% sure that no one is going to get majorly injured and/or killed; I enjoy all of my fish and like them all to be alive and well every morning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I prefer to have my bettas live alone because fish do attack each other and eat each other. I know this is just natural but I don't want something attacking and eating my bettas nor would I want my bettas attacking and eating other fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately that mix of tank inhabitants isn't going to work out in the long run. Even if you remove the frog, you may still face problems down the road:

1 raphael cat fish *- These will eat smaller fish at night, such as your neons and your guppies.*
1 angel fish - *Will eat smaller fish like neons and possibly guppies.*
1 betta fish - *Could get aggressive towards anything flashy but especially toward the gouramis, as they are closely related and highly territorial. May also eat neons.*
2 guppies - *Generally good tank residents but may get attacked or eaten by your other fish.*
2 neon tetras - *Yummy snacks for larger fish/frogs.*
1 albino clawed frog - *These get large (baseball sized) and are highly predatory. They use their claws to grasp onto fish and then eat them. It really shouldn't be housed with fish at all as it can damage even fairly large fish.*
1 flame dwarf gourami - *Might get in fights with the other gourami and possibly the angel and definitely the betta.*
1 neon blue dwarf gourami - *See above.*


----------



## cppeppers90 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks everyone for your input


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW WEE ! I had... angles that ate guppies like dessert, gouramis always are always suspect at shredding bettes tails, did you say scratch and "clawed frog" , i don't think catfish hurt other fish do they? but they are noctournal. good luck with this mystery.


----------

